# Any Bowhunters on here? Tell us about your bow setup.



## deerjackie (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay I Know there are some bowhunters on here.I was a diehard archer till cad came along. BTW i am shooting an 08 Bowmadness. Tell us about what you shoot and any useful tips.


----------



## jdc123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mathews FX bow,whisker biscuit, lighted fiber optic sight ( don't remember the brand ), peep, Carbon Express arrows, Grim Reaper expandable broadheads, Scott Mongoose release. I had trouble stabilizing conventional broadheads after I changed from a prong rest. I know some folks don't like expandables but I've never had any problem with them, put them where they should go and it's a bloody mess. Every deer I've shot with the Grim Reapers has gone down in sight. But I wait for a good, close shot or I don't shoot.


----------



## hoot gibson (Jun 10, 2012)

i shoot a bambo backed osage static recurve self bow . hickory shafts i have made and my broad heads are made of flint or obsidian .


----------



## Jed1124 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hoyt Maxis 31, 28 inch draw 70lb. Carbon Express maxima 350 arrows with 100gr. Thunderhead.


----------

